

BrewCrate is the perfect mix of tech & DIY - Homebrew by subscription - samgimbel
https://www.brewcrate.com

======
BoomBewmBuum
As a person who knows nothing about beer other than it's damn tasty, this is
awesome. I also happened to go to the launch party (friend of a friend) and
they walked me through the booklet, the kit, everything in maybe 5 minutes. I
felt like a beer expert and I ended up signing up for one as well. It'll be
interesting to see how easy this is for my challenged self once it's all in
house. Sam, will you be offering any FAQs or support once the kits do ship?

~~~
samgimbel
Yes, we absolutely will be. The basic "how do i buy?" FAQ is up already, and
we'll be adding live chat and brew debugging in the next week or so. But
seriously, we designed the product to be accessible to total newbies. You
won't have any problems :).

------
memset
These guys had a launch party this past weekend, which I happened to attend.
(I used to work in wine, so I try to keep in the loop when new stuff is coming
out.)

I was surprised at how _polished_ these kits were, with complete and thorough
documentation, exactly the equipment one needs, etc. I signed up.

There are a lot of folks doing subscription $products, which is theoretically
great (as a business you get paid every month) though I wonder what the
attrition rate will be given how (relatively) labor-intensive this is. (I once
signed up for Blue Apron, of those "kitchen in a box" subscriptions. But even
that was a bit advanced and cumbersome for my awful knife skills, so I
cancelled after the first month.)

Best of luck to you all!

~~~
samgimbel
That's the challenge of any subscription service, I think. Especially with
perishable goods product loss is a real problem. But hey--what's the point of
doing something easy? :).

------
numo16
I guess it's time for me to upgrade to an all-grain setup. It would be nice if
you could choose between all-grain or extract kits for your subscription,
though.

~~~
samgimbel
We do Brew In A Bag, which is about as simple as all-grain gets. It's a one-
vessel brew setup, just like extract. If you're moving from extract to AG, I'd
definitely suggest Brew In A Bag as a stepping-stone.

~~~
numo16
Awesome! I will definitely be considering this

~~~
samgimbel
Reach out if you have any issues. I'm monitoring this thread or you can get at
us at info (at) brewcrate [ dot ] com

------
rbrcurtis
I LOVE this. Are you going to add a 5 gallon option? Since I've been brewing
for a few years, 1 gallon seems sort of pointless.

~~~
samgimbel
We will be adding 5 gallons in the coming months. Think of 1 gallon as a test
batch--if you brew at scale, try out new ideas and techniques with 1 gallon
batches.

------
chltjdgh86
Launch party was great. Can't wait to get my first kit

------
pit

        0 0 * * * brew update

